
Free Apache Kafka as a Service with Confluent Cloud - ngaut
https://www.confluent.io/blog/kafka-made-serverless-with-confluent-cloud
======
oskari
From the post:

"*With try free promotion for Confluent Cloud, receive up to $50 USD off your
bill each calendar month for the first three months. New signups only. Offer
ends December 31, 2019."

Free trial for a managed Kafka service in the cloud has been available from
various other vendors including us ([https://aiven.io](https://aiven.io)) for
a while.

